# Plot help



## HazelCat (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm new to furaffinity, so I'm not sure if i should post a thread or if there's something I'm missing...?

But I'd like to ask for plot ideas for if I was to make a comic type-thing. I can design characters and such, but when it comes to plot my brain refuses to do anything. I have a vague aesthetic thingy in mind, sort of like a fantasy feel, but I'm bad at this so I need ideas.


----------



## HazelCat (Jul 1, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 2, 2019)

Well, common plots be like...........

Save the World
Rescue a princess
Defeat an army
Find a treasure
Have an adventure

What races and species would your characters be?

And what fantasy series do you like? Warcraft, Redwall, Zelda, Lord of the Rings?

More details be helpful!


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 2, 2019)

THere's also darker options like corruption-type storylines, or maybe the classic revenge type plot.


----------



## Asher Grey (Jul 2, 2019)

I tend to work backwards when building story plots. Figure out what I want the ending to look like, what will have changed about the characters and their goals, then just build downward for how they'd get there.


----------



## Narri (Jul 2, 2019)

Read xD It may seem kinda boring but read. Experience stories, go out and do stuff with people if you can. The more media you consume the more ideas you will naturally get. Don't just stick with a single interest, explore out a bit.



HazelCat said:


> I'm new to furaffinity, so I'm not sure if i should post a thread or if there's something I'm missing...?
> 
> But I'd like to ask for plot ideas for if I was to make a comic type-thing. I can design characters and such, but when it comes to plot my brain refuses to do anything. I have a vague aesthetic thingy in mind, sort of like a fantasy feel, but I'm bad at this so I need ideas.



In the words of Jake Parker. I would say your creative bank account is empty. Watch the videos below to kinda get what that means uwu. He also does a better job at explaining it


----------



## Narri (Jul 2, 2019)

AlaricTheDragon said:


> Read xD It may seem kinda boring but read. Experience stories, go out and do stuff with people if you can. The more media you consume the more ideas you will naturally get. Don't just stick with a single interest, explore out a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> In the words of Jake Parker. I would say your creative bank account is empty. Watch the videos below to kinda get what that means uwu. He also does a better job at explaining it



As an extra note...

One thing that you can do is analyise books and stories you already own. I'm currently re going through my old harry potter books and making a bizillion notes trying to understand how the story works, and what makes it work.


----------



## HazelCat (Jul 2, 2019)

Hey thanks you guys! This is all really helpful and I appreciate it


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

Death is suggestive
but how about life...
Imagine yourself on a valley, on the left side you have a desert
on the right side you've got the cold desert
if you walk straight you'll die of deep freeze
if you go backwards you burn to death
but what if you jump?
what if you duck?
DOES REALITY CHANGE??
That's what your plot mentality must be, chase after whatever thought you might have, there will be ups and downs, but the story is yours, a minor change might disclose multiple events that might trigger an infinite number of possible outcomes
but an income on a general crisis can even reveal the best climax
BE. YOU
BE.MORE


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 15, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> I tend to work backwards when building story plots. Figure out what I want the ending to look like, what will have changed about the characters and their goals, then just build downward for how they'd get there.


I tend to write the same way. I write scenes I want to have be included in a story and try to figure out how I can make them all mesh together into a coherent narrative.


----------

